# W10 Install....sucessful



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2015)

We're in the grip of a few days of lousy rainy weather, so yesterday seemed like a good day to dive into Windows 10.  The install went successful, albeit a bit time consuming.  The download and install took me about 3 hours, including a half hour for W10 to find and re-install my printer.  Prior to the upgrade, I ran a cleanup and defrag of the hard drive, and backed everything up to my external HD...just in case.  Today, I'm learning where everything is under this new OS, and going through all my normal searches, etc., to see if everything is still there.  I quickly abandoned this "Cortana" thing, and just set everything up for normal searches, etc.  

So far, all looks good, and the "learning curve" is progressing nicely.  There have been any number of articles on the "Net" about potential issues with W10, but I didn't have any real problems...so if anyone is still concerned about this upgrade, I wouldn't be too hesitant...based upon my results.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 28, 2015)

If and when I have to upgrade, my concern would be how well does it do with "old programs". I use a lot of old programs that I can no longer get and they would be hard to replace. Right now I'm using Windows 7 but some of these programs go back to XP, and even as far back as Dos so that is my concern. I've heard different stories about how it works with old programs. Some say it does and some say it doesn't do well. How does it do for you with your old programs or do you have any?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> If and when I have to upgrade, my concern would be how well does it do with "old programs". I use a lot of old programs that I can no longer get and they would be hard to replace. Right now I'm using Windows 7 but some of these programs go back to XP, and even as far back as Dos so that is my concern. I've heard different stories about how it works with old programs. Some say it does and some say it doesn't do well. How does it do for you with your old programs or do you have any?



I've got some programs on my system that I've used for years....Avast Antivirus, OpenOffice, Spybot, Sony Camcorder, etc.   Everything I use has had upgrades in recent months to allow the use of W10.  I don't know how anything as old as Dos might work, but if you have something that old, you might be able to find a suitable replacement on sites such as CNET, or FileHippo...and probably for free.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 28, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I've got some programs on my system that I've used for years....Avast Antivirus, OpenOffice, Spybot, Sony Camcorder, etc.   Everything I use has had upgrades in recent months to allow the use of W10.  I don't know how anything as old as Dos might work, but if you have something that old, you might be able to find a suitable replacement on sites such as CNET, or FileHippo...and probably for free.



The Dos program that I use is an old genealogy program. I've tried others but I haven't found one that I like yet. Right now I'm using DosBox with Windows 7 to make it work and I just did a search and they have come out with a version that supports Windows 10.  But, I think I will still wait as long as I can.


----------



## Fern (Nov 28, 2015)

Windows 10 is very similar to Windows 7, if you like 7 you will like 10.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> The Dos program that I use is an old genealogy program. I've tried others but I haven't found one that I like yet. Right now I'm using DosBox with Windows 7 to make it work and I just did a search and they have come out with a version that supports Windows 10.  But, I think I will still wait as long as I can.



If you've found a suitable and newer program, you might download it, and start trying it....while keeping your old Dos program as a "backup".  Like it or not, XP and W7 will eventually go away, and not be supported any longer, so we have to get used to these constant changes.  I guess MS never heard of the old saying, "if it's not broke, don't try to fix it".


----------



## Fern (Nov 28, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If you've found a suitable and newer program, you might download it, and start trying it....while keeping your old Dos program as a "backup".  Like it or not, XP and W7 will eventually go away, and not be supported any longer, so we have to get used to these constant changes.  I guess MS never heard of the old saying, "if it's not broke, don't try to fix it".


It's all about the mighty dollar.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 28, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If you've found a suitable and newer program, you might download it, and start trying it....while keeping your old Dos program as a "backup".  Like it or not, XP and W7 will eventually go away, and not be supported any longer, so we have to get used to these constant changes.  I guess MS never heard of the old saying, "if it's not broke, don't try to fix it".



I realize that I will have to change eventually but for now, I'll wait as long as I can. Maybe when that time comes, other operating systems will be supporting more hardware, etc. I don't like the fact of how they're trying to push it on us by installing "recommended" updates on us. That is sneaky and underhanded in my book and I don't appreciate it.  I have avoided this so far by not installing them and then hiding those types of updates but it's still not right and that has turned me against them! In the past, I have gone and purchased the new versions of Windows but I'm not going to do it this time nor will I get the free one but thanks anyway for your recommendations.


----------



## Mike (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information Don,

I was about to ask questions because I have finally
been invited to upgrade to Windows 10.

Thanks again.

Mike.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 29, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> I realize that I will have to change eventually but for now, I'll wait as long as I can. *Maybe when that time comes, other operating systems will be supporting more hardware, etc.* I don't like the fact of how they're trying to push it on us by installing "recommended" updates on us. That is sneaky and underhanded in my book and I don't appreciate it.  I have avoided this so far by not installing them and then hiding those types of updates but it's still not right and that has turned me against them! In the past, I have gone and purchased the new versions of Windows but I'm not going to do it this time nor will I get the free one but thanks anyway for your recommendations.



                        I use those other OS's, could you please note what hardware is not supported.  I've used many devices over the years that normally are used by anyone's hardware.  I've never had a issue with any other than the hoops you have to jump through to get a POS Epson printer working.  You realize the other OS runs the largest computers including IBM, Cray and most of the larger scientific systems.  It is your 'Android' driven smart phone & tablet.   It is the backbone of the internet and makes networking a breeze, on a personal level I can change it at will, I have hundreds of choices, each unique in their configuration.  Even MS is getting more involved using it.  95% of the servers are based upon the 'other OS'.  MS & Apple can't compete with them because they want control and income from their proprietary systems.  It's more versatile and adaptable than either IOS or Windows.  It's more secure, malware, keystroking free and almost hack proof.   *AND IT'S FREE!!!*


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 29, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I use those other OS's, could you please note what hardware is not supported.  I've used many devices over the years that normally are used by anyone's hardware.  I've never had a issue with any other than the hoops you have to jump through to get a POS Epson printer working.  You realize the other OS runs the largest computers including IBM, Cray and most of the larger scientific systems.  It is your 'Android' driven smart phone & tablet.   It is the backbone of the internet and makes networking a breeze, on a personal level I can change it at will, I have hundreds of choices, each unique in their configuration.  Even MS is getting more involved using it.  95% of the servers are based upon the 'other OS'.  MS & Apple can't compete with them because they want control and income from their proprietary systems.  It's more versatile and adaptable than either IOS or Windows.  It's more secure, malware, keystroking free and almost hack proof.   *AND IT'S FREE!!!*



I can't name a specific hardware but from reading on other forums, a lot of people have been having problems finding drivers for their hardware.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 29, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> I can't name a specific hardware but from reading on other forums, a lot of people have been having problems finding drivers for their hardware.



My bad, I forget that most users are used to the plug n play device drivers you get with Windows.  Most manufactures want to sell their hardware so they neatly package and submit the drivers to MicroSoft for Windows or Apple so they are included in the newer versions or upgrades.  I have been able to find Linux drivers on 95% (printers and wifi drivers are the hardest to locate) of the manufacture's websites or locate the needed driver package from the updated repositories, download and install them with no problems.  Linux has a habit of not supporting older hardware because of a particular distro's limitations.   Linux is not Windows and I shouldn't expect most users to grasp that it isn't.  Just as I wouldn't expect a former Windows user to fully grasp an Apple computer without some learning curve.  That's why I buy those $30 'disposable'  HP printers and toss after the ink runs out, it's cheaper than buying ink. Again I apologize for my reaction.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 30, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My bad, I forget that most users are used to the plug n play device drivers you get with Windows.  Most manufactures want to sell their hardware so they neatly package and submit the drivers to MicroSoft for Windows or Apple so they are included in the newer versions or upgrades.  I have been able to find Linux drivers on 95% (printers and wifi drivers are the hardest to locate) of the manufacture's websites or locate the needed driver package from the updated repositories, download and install them with no problems.  Linux has a habit of not supporting older hardware because of a particular distro's limitations.   Linux is not Windows and I shouldn't expect most users to grasp that it isn't.  Just as I wouldn't expect a former Windows user to fully grasp an Apple computer without some learning curve.  That's why I buy those $30 'disposable'  HP printers and toss after the ink runs out, it's cheaper than buying ink. Again I apologize for my reaction.



No problem. I didn't think anything about it so you don't need to apologize.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 10, 2015)

A week ago Santa Claus came around in a brown truck and left me a new desktop.  I unplugged the old Vista machine and plugged the new one in to the same cables and peripherals.  That was the easy part.  I had to grope around for a driver for the printer which refused to work until I shut off the _printer _and then turned it on again.  It is driving me nuts with passwords and crap that has been installed that I don't want.

In the process of setting it up a screen came up that said "click here to upgrade from 8.1 to 10, I did that and that went very smoothly.

About the time I get it worked out they will come out with Windows 13.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 10, 2015)

When I bought the Windows Vista desktop, it came with "Works" installed.  That was an extremely basic word processing program.  I replaced it with Office 2007.  I still have the discs for 2007.  Are they compatible with Windows 10?


----------

